# Telecom Phone Board Removal



## Drewincincy (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey everyone,I recently acquired a large amount of telecom equipment for free from a business that upgraded. Happy because it is my first real big, and hopefully fruitful venture. The 486 computer and server were easy enough dismantling, but the phones themselves i cant see any way to remove the boards. I have removed many boards form electronics but there are always screws or clips. I don't want to damage the boards if there is a way around it. 

I am sure someone has run into this a time or two, is there something i am just not seeing? These are mostly Comdial phones, model # 8312S-FB made in 1999. 

Thanks in advance. 

Andrew


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 15, 2015)

The company that used to buy desktop phones from me, they just threw the phone on the ground and shattered it, freeing the board up to toss into the mid graade pile. They did 1000's of phones for us that way.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 15, 2015)

Screws are often hidden. Theres usually a small, clear plastic cover that holds a label with the phone number assigned to the phone. There's usually a screw hiding under that. Also check under any label or tags on the back of the phone, etc. Sometimes they're under the little, stick-on rubber feet on the bottom. Other models don't have screws, but are help together with internal clips. Sacrifice one to Mr. Hammer and see what the insides look like. You should get a good idea of how to attack the rest.

Dave


----------



## Drewincincy (Feb 15, 2015)

Frugal, i am into the phone itself, the back plate has screws and it was easy to get to the board. The board however is stuck to the front of the phone. It appears that they are fused with small black pins that resemble panel nails almost if that helps? The board as he mentioned looks mid grade, however there is a board underneath i can't get to that looks very promising. I did look under the number assigned, good idea, but to no avail.. I am afraid Silversaddle may have the only solution to this one. 

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 15, 2015)

I've seen permanent assemblies where holes on one part fit over small pins from the second part. With the first part in place, the protruding pins are heated and flattened, forming a head that holds it in place.

Mr. Hammer or use Silversaddles method.

Dave


----------



## Drewincincy (Feb 15, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I've seen permanent assemblies where holes on one part fit over small pins from the second part. With the first part in place, the protruding pins are heated and flattened, forming a head that holds it in place.
> 
> Mr. Hammer or use Silversaddles method.
> 
> Dave


I believe this is the case. 

Thanks guys,
Andrew


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 15, 2015)

The method works! This company did 1000's of phones for us. They know how to strip and recycle almost anything that might have a board in it. It was a real simple setup they had, a concrete floor and backwall, and a 4x8 foot sheet of plywood on either side to make a three sided box. They would bust up about 30-40 phones and grab the boards as the broke them. Then they would just scoop up all the plastic cases and toss them in the baler. I was impressed in how fast they could blow thru a gaylord of phones.


----------



## Drewincincy (Feb 15, 2015)

silversaddle1 said:


> The method works! This company did 1000's of phones for us. They know how to strip and recycle almost anything that might have a board in it. It was a real simple setup they had, a concrete floor and backwall, and a 4x8 foot sheet of plywood on either side to make a three sided box. They would bust up about 30-40 phones and grab the boards as the broke them. Then they would just scoop up all the plastic cases and toss them in the baler. I was impressed in how fast they could blow thru a gaylord of phones.


I am about to get primal


----------



## yar (Feb 15, 2015)

Get a canvass painters tarp, wrap a few phones in it, 2 to 20 pound sledge hammer and have at it. Unwrap, remove boards, put plastics in a big box. Repeat as needed.


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 16, 2015)

Going primal is the way to go. I had a guy come to help me scrap some stuff and the first time
he slung a plastic modem or hub on the floor, I about jumped out of my skin but it took him
a tenth of the time to free the board that we wanted from the plastic that we didn't want.
I was soon using his technique and smiling all the while. 8)


----------



## Drewincincy (Feb 16, 2015)

glorycloud said:


> Going primal is the way to go. I had a guy come to help me scrap some stuff and the first time
> he slung a plastic modem or hub on the floor, I about jumped out of my skin but it took him
> a tenth of the time to free the board that we wanted from the plastic that we didn't want.
> I was soon using his technique and smiling all the while. 8)


I have used the hammer and slamming method when i have had to. . . I am kind of a neat freak about breaking down boards for some reason. It actually upsets me when i break one. The top phone boards do look mid grade as mentioned by Silversaddle. They have just a few I'C's, but there is a board underneath that has a lot of visible gold, however i can't get a good look at it. I could just be having dreams of grandeur, as i doubt the phones would have high yields. Anyone ever bother to process these, or just sell them as midgrade?


----------



## ferrous (Feb 19, 2015)

Drewincincy said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > Going primal is the way to go. I had a guy come to help me scrap some stuff and the first time
> ...



whats the model number ? i have seen gold in some oldies 
just put a flat head screw driver under a corner and pry up the board is stronger than the plastic (safety glass's are a must)


----------



## Drewincincy (Feb 21, 2015)

ferrous said:


> Drewincincy said:
> 
> 
> > glorycloud said:
> ...


Most of these are Comdial Impact model 8312S-FB made in 1999. I can see quite a bit of visible gold on the board below. The are also gold pin visible from the bottom of the phone. The top board looks mid grade, but the bottom board i am very curious about. It's snowing again here in Cincinnati, so i will probably get to these today. I will let you know. 

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Pantherlikher (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok... Top this 1...

So my "Monster-in-Law" loves me so much she offered to help break stuff down... She soon found out it helps her anxiety tremendously.
Sitting and listening to her church music and dismantling anything and everything I give her right down to the last screw. Putting everything into plastic baggies. All neatly and OCD style in bags for me to sift through for what's good and what's scrap.

The best thing that anyone has ever done for her was me giving her a 10" handled 8lb. sledge hammer. Just small enough for 1 hand but large enough to do major damage to anything she sees fit...lol Her boyfriend loves the idea she has a hobby that gets her frustrations out and helps calm her but is also scared cause she's quite comfortable swinging that little friend around.

Can't wait now to put in her head that her corner in the basement with only concrete around it will make a perfect projectile smashing unit so she can let it all out...

B.S.
...When I finish dry walling the basement and get it painted, I intend to lay out all the containers of stuff she's liberated for me and take pictures.
Hopefully before the warmth of spring sends me hiding in the shed for some cereal processing of shiny stuff...


----------



## Drewincincy (Feb 24, 2015)

Drewincincy said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen permanent assemblies where holes on one part fit over small pins from the second part. With the first part in place, the protruding pins are heated and flattened, forming a head that holds it in place.
> ...


I spent the cold, snowed in days breaking these boards down. Before i got primal i tried a regular old flat head screwdriver and with a little pressure pushing up underneath the first board the pins popped out surprisingly easy.. I didn't break one.  The bottom board which turned out to be a very small 4x4" board, had patches of Gold plating, and mini fingers that ran the length of the middle of the board. Not what i was hoping for, but was worth the work in my opinion. Cant complain when you are given two 486 computers, a cabinet full of telecom boards, and 50 phones.


----------



## Drewincincy (Feb 24, 2015)

Pantherlikher said:


> Ok... Top this 1...
> 
> So my "Monster-in-Law" loves me so much she offered to help break stuff down... She soon found out it helps her anxiety tremendously.
> Sitting and listening to her church music and dismantling anything and everything I give her right down to the last screw. Putting everything into plastic baggies. All neatly and OCD style in bags for me to sift through for what's good and what's scrap.
> ...


Honestly, i began this whole venture for a new hobby and a little money. however, like your new employee, i find breaking down components and circuit boards quite enjoyable. I often eye fully functioning electronics and have to fight the urge to take them apart and see what's in there. .  I have learned a ton in a short period, and i love my new hobby. I have not even refined anything yet. I am afraid there is no turning back after i do.. Thanks a lot guys, i am now hooked. 8)


----------

